
Learning from Pain - benjiweber
https://benjiweber.co.uk/blog/2018/09/12/learning-from-pain/
======
jciochon
Gave me some stuff to think about, thank you!

It almost reads like a stoic philosophy of development, which is a pretty
fresh idea in contrast to the steady stream of “hey look at this new super
convenient tool/framework/lang we created!” posts.

It might be easy to confuse with the purist or masochistic view of “make it
harder because it builds character”, but I think there’s a lot of value in
being reminded that it’s important to step back and look at the big picture of
what problems you’re trying to solve—before solving them!

------
trukterious
Pain is a signal that something is wrong and needs attention. Yet we also
_choose_ pain because it can feel pleasurable.

e.g. eating chilli causes pain, which is interpreted as pleasure

e.g. leaving everything to the last minute, which is interpretted as a 'buzz'

Even in such situations the pain remains a sign that something is wrong, that
the personality may be out of balance. Why hurt yourself or make things
harder? Like the dictator who deliberately creates hardship in order to remain
in power...

